# Useful site for squating



## caffine addict (May 10, 2018)

For anyone who needs a place to squat while hitchhiking or anything else, I got what you need. A Website called "ghosttowns.com" is a Website/Wiki that shows all locations of ghost towns in the United States and Canada. Some places are abandoned, some are private property. 

Be safe


----------



## Jerrell (May 14, 2018)

Just an FYI, that site uploaded a midi file and four copies of it to my laptop, bypassing my security somehow, so I am not sure what the deal is with that. So if you have a cowboyj.mid file show up on your computer, that's where it came from.


----------



## roughdraft (May 14, 2018)

Jerrell said:


> Just an FYI, that site uploaded a midi file and four copies of it to my laptop, bypassing my security somehow, so I am not sure what the deal is with that. So if you have a cowboyj.mid file show up on your computer, that's where it came from.



not to badger you but what would these files do?


----------



## caffine addict (May 14, 2018)

Jerrell said:


> Just an FYI, that site uploaded a midi file and four copies of it to my laptop, bypassing my security somehow, so I am not sure what the deal is with that. So if you have a cowboyj.mid file show up on your computer, that's where it came from.


I had the same thing happen to me and it's actually some cowboy theme song


----------



## caffine addict (May 14, 2018)

The song is called cowboyj


----------



## caffine addict (May 14, 2018)

I scanned my phone and no threats found


----------



## Jerrell (May 16, 2018)

Yeah, midi files are just music/sound files. They aren't executable files, so they're not going to be a virus. Unless, of course, it's an executable file disguised as a midi...doh! LOL 
I go with the mentality that 99% of the time a music/sound file is safe, but if you have the program/app to scan it, just do it. Better safe than sorry.


----------

